
Will India's mutual fund investment platforms survive? - pranshum
https://blog.simplemoney.in/can-direct-mutual-fund-investment-platforms-survive/
======
fromtheotherend
Intriguing piece - really raises a lot of valid points about the future of
these robo-advisory/investment platforms.

